# New guy here



## Yours Truly (Dec 18, 2017)

Hey, how's it going? I'm 26 years old, been interesting in writing since, well since I can remember. It was always one of those things I wanted to do, was interested in, but never thought I could actually do. Well, recently I've decided to actually give it a shot. I'm working on the intro to a novel and I've realized that as much as I want to write, I know absolutely nothing about writing. :disturbed: So I'm here to try to learn a little bit. Looking forward to talking to you all.


----------



## jenthepen (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi, YT and welcome. You've come to the right place! Step inside and check out the creative threads - all the fiction, short story challenges and writing games. There's nothing like submerging yourself in the writing of others - and their discussions about the craft - to get your own writing muscles flexing. I suggest you spent a little time writing your own short stories, flash fiction and so on. It's the quickest and least painful way to work through the errors that we all make when just starting out. Nobody wants to write out a 100K word novel and have to deal with all that stuff there. :dejection:

Don't be shy about jumping in with a few comments when you discover something you like. There's not a reader alive that doesn't want and need feedback on their work and, by interacting with other members, you'll begin to feel at home in no time.

If you need any help finding your way around just ask. See you around the forums. 

jen


----------



## Plasticweld (Dec 18, 2017)

Welcome and as Jen said, "You are in the right place."   Get to know the Mentor Team well. They are great people who are skilled writers and are here to help members just like you. 

Bob


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 18, 2017)

Yours Truly said:


> Hey, how's it going? I'm 26 years old, been interesting in writing since, well since I can remember. It was always one of those things I wanted to do, was interested in, but never thought I could actually do. Well, recently I've decided to actually give it a shot. I'm working on the intro to a novel and I've realized that as much as I want to write, I know absolutely nothing about writing. :disturbed: So I'm here to try to learn a little bit. Looking forward to talking to you all.





*Hello Yours Truly! I bring you glad tidings!  [ Que the little Drummer Boy] Have some eggnog, and some of PiP's Christmas cookies! The parrrty is in full swing! Stay away from the lounge, jolly Old Saint Nick is tipsy and his elves are raising hell.. * 
*I bet you know more about writing than you realize ....anyway, you have made the decision to START, soooo ya can't back out now.... soooo nice to meet you....see ya.... I am going to the lounge to sit on Santa's lap.... Oooo....*


----------



## aj47 (Dec 18, 2017)

Welcome.  As has been pointed out, this is a good place.  We have many writers here, fiction, non-, poetry ... whatever it is, someone here probably has written some of it.  Theses, essays, novels, sonnets ... someone here's done some of all of that, too.  We've got beginners, pros, intermediates ... dabblers, full-timers, part-timers and whatever-else you can come up with.  And readers....because to write well, you have to be a reader.

Again, welcome. Look around and let us know what you think about what you see.  Let us know if something catches your fancy or if you think something needs tweaking.


----------



## SueC (Dec 22, 2017)

So glad to see you here, Yours Truly. You may find our challenges and prompts interesting to explore. It will help get your writing jump started, and you will make wonderful new friends in the process. Everyone is very skilled and helpful with critiques. Can't wait to read your work. Welcome!


----------



## Winston (Dec 22, 2017)

The folks here are honest, kind and knowledgeable.  'Cept me. Seriously though, you found a great place to learn and grow.
Welcome.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Dec 26, 2017)

Yours Truly, 
I think jen said it best.... and welcome.


----------



## CRIOS (Dec 26, 2017)

_*PiP?*_ Dickens?  :icon_compress:   :icon_compress:   :icon_compress:


----------



## Pelwrath (Dec 26, 2017)

Welcome to our group.Writing and driving have a relationship.  You just know you want to do it. Think it's so easy and later on in life find out how good at it you've become.


----------



## PiP (Dec 26, 2017)

CRIOS said:


> _*PiP?*_ Dickens?  :icon_compress:   :icon_compress:   :icon_compress:



Nah, me.  I dish out the cookies. :cookie: Welcome to WF, Crios.


----------



## H.Brown (Jan 9, 2018)

Yours Truly said:


> Hey, how's it going? I'm 26 years old, been interesting in writing since, well since I can remember. It was always one of those things I wanted to do, was interested in, but never thought I could actually do. Well, recently I've decided to actually give it a shot. I'm working on the intro to a novel and I've realized that as much as I want to write, I know absolutely nothing about writing. :disturbed: So I'm here to try to learn a little bit. Looking forward to talking to you all.




Hello and welcome yours truly, seems like you have managed to find your way around our forums. What type of novel are you working on? You have come to a great place as has been said to learn and gain more knowledge of writing, however my piece of advice would be that even if your grasp of writing is shaky the best way to improve that grasp is to write, have others look at it and then learn from their comments. I hope that you like it here at wf and I look forward to seeing your around. If you need a helping hand at any time then do not hesitate to give me a shout.


----------

